# Names of fantasy/medieval articles of clothing.



## RangerWickett (Jul 2, 2007)

Help me out here, please. Not everyone wears tunics, vests, and robes.


----------



## painandgreed (Jul 2, 2007)

There is the chaperon which is the head and small cape contraption you see on medeival peasants. Later they started wearing it as a hat and it became a complicated headgear over the centuries.

Then there are capes and cloaks for foul weather.

Then you have hose for both men and women for leggings. Let's not forget the codpiece. You also had Breeches which are tight fitting (although sometimes flared at the hips) and only going to the knees as opposed to trousers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 2, 2007)

You might want to check out Amazon Drygoods- one thing they do is sell authentic period costumes dating back to Roman/Greek times.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 2, 2007)

If you have the 2e Arms & Equipment Guide, now's the time to open it up!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 2, 2007)

Isn't there also some good stuff in the Aurora's Whole Realm Catalog?


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 2, 2007)

Shirt, Pants, Coat, Boots


----------



## GVDammerung (Jul 2, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Help me out here, please. Not everyone wears tunics, vests, and robes.




If you will check Canonfire.com, you will find a series of articles on clothing in the Greyhawk setting, adapting actual clothing from the middle ages and renaissance to Greyhawk's history and various cultures.  This is the "Fashion in the Flanaess" series.  Just use the search function in the upper right of the Canonfire homepage to search for "fashion."  There are 10 or so Fashion in the Flanaess articles.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 2, 2007)

A great place to look for very, very authentic medieval clothing is...

http://www.revivalclothing.com/


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Jul 2, 2007)

Can I also refer you to:

http://historymedren.about.com/od/clothingandfabric/Medieval_Clothing_and_Fabrics.htm


----------



## Umbran (Jul 2, 2007)

When in doubt, ask your local members of the Society for Creative Anachronism

http://moas.atlantia.sca.org/topics/clot.htm


----------



## PapersAndPaychecks (Jul 2, 2007)

*Masculine*

Braies, britches, trews, chausses, trousers, kilt, hose, shorts (yes seriously), stockings.  Leg bindings in the Dark Ages (with or without socks).  Tunic, doublet, vest, toga.  Cloak or cape (pretty much ubiquitous in the dark ages).  Cot (a kind of sleeveless tunic).

*Feminine*

Gown, dress, frock, petticoat, hangarock, apron, kirtle, chemise, toga.  Sometimes hose or stockings.  For the fuller-figured lady, some kind of bra-alternative such as stays or a corset.  Cloak or cape.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks folks.


----------

